# μπάστακας



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

Τα βάζω χύμα και θα τα σκεφτώ αργότερα...

*μπάστακας (ο)* (λαϊκ.) 1. σταθερή πέτρα ή βώλος, που χρησιμοποιείται ως στόχος σε παιδικό παιχνίδι 2. (μτφ. για πρόσ.) αυτός που στέκεται στη μέση ή βρίσκεται διαρκώς σε έναν χώρο εμποδίζοντας ή ενοχλώντας: _φύγε απ’ τη μέση, μη στέκεσαι σαν μπάστακας!_ | _τον έχουμε μπάστακα όλη μέρα στο σπίτι και ούτε κουβέντα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε._  (ΛΝΕΓ)

*μπάστακας ο* (χωρίς γεν. πληθ.) : α. κάθε αντικείμενο, ιδίως πέτρα, που χρησιμοποιείται ως στόχος στο παιχνίδι με τις αμάδες. β. (μτφ.) για κπ. που στέκεται όρθιος και ακίνητος με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται ενοχλητικός: _Τι στέκεσαι (σαν) μπάστακας πάνω από το κεφάλι μου;_ (ΛΚΝ)

*μπάστακας* ουσ αρσ (προφ) = hindrance: _Κάνε πιο πέρα! Τι στάθηκες στη μέση σαν μπάστακας; Move out of the way, will you? You're being a hindrance._ (Κοραής)​
Tεχνογνωσία όχι όμως ξένο επίτροπο δέχεται ο υπουργός Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης Κώστας Σκανδαλίδης και απειλεί με παραίτηση στην αντίθετη περίπτωση. «Να έρθει [ένας] μπάστακας έξω από το γραφείο μου [...] δεν το αποδέχομαι».
http://www.zoomnews.gr/σκανδαλίδης-αν-έρθει-επίτροπος-μπάστ/​
Δεν παραθέτω από άλλα ελληνοαγγλικά επειδή βοηθούν ακόμα λιγότερο... Έχουμε καμιά ωραία ιδιωματική λέξη, σε ίδιο ρέτζιστερ, για *someone standing / looking over your shoulder*;


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2011)

Εννοείς βέβαια στα αγγλικά, οπότε δεν μου έρχεται τίποτε.
Αν ήταν στα ελληνικά είχαμε τον κεχαγιά (κεχαγιά σε βάλαμε στο κεφάλι μας; )


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2011)

Η κολλητσίδα και ο κολλητσίδας;

Ο κολαούζος μού φαίνεται πιο περιορισμένος, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2011)

Αν σταθούμε στις ερμηνείες των λεξικών, ο μπάστακας είναι συνώνυμο του σκιάχτρου (σαφέστερα στο ΛΝΕΓ). Έχω όμως την αίσθηση ότι ο μπάστακας που περιγράφει ο Σκανδαλίδης δεν θα είναι απλώς ακίνητος στα πόδια των υπουργών, αλλά θα είναι κάποιος που θα ανακατεύεται ενεργά. Όπως ο κεχαγιάς που αναφέρει ο sarant.

Από το ΛΚΝ:

*κεχαγιάς ο* [kexajás] Ο1 : (προφ., μειωτ.) αυτός που επιμένει να ελέγχει την εργασία ή τη συμπεριφορά κάποιου: _Δε θέλω κεχαγιάδες πάνω από το κεφάλι μου_. _Δε θα σε βάλω κεχαγιά._ [τουρκ. διαλεκτ. kehaya `διαχειριστής, αρχηγός των άλλων υπηρετών΄ (από τα περσ.) -ς]​


----------



## Philip (Jun 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε καμιά ωραία ιδιωματική λέξη, σε ίδιο ρέτζιστερ, για *someone standing / looking over your shoulder*;


 
Υπάρχει το kibitzer ή kibbitzer, δηλ. αυτός που στέκεται πίσω σου και σου λέει ποιο χαρτί να παίξεις, ή ποιο πιόνι να κινήσεις. Ωραία λέξη αναμφισβήτητα είναι. Ιδιωματική δεν είναι, αλλά θα εντυπωσιάσεις τους φίλους σου αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Χρειάζεται εκστρατεία για την ευρύτερη διάδοσή της.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2011)

Στο σκακιστικό μας γλωσσάρι: kibitz(er) = θεατής που πετάγεται και σχολιάζει την παρτίδα, κίμπιτζερ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2011)

Και στο μπριτζ, βεβαίως, έτσι είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2011)

Ο _μπάστακας_ νομίζω χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως για τον παθητικά ενοχλητικό (που δηλαδή δεν συνεισφέρει σε κάτι χρήσιμο) καθώς και για τον ενοχλητικά ασάλευτο (ενώ π.χ. εμείς θα θέλαμε να κουνηθεί ή να απομακρυνθεί εντελώς), και η θέση του δεν είναι αποκλειστικά πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μας. Συχνή και η χρήση «στήθηκε (σαν) μπάστακας» ή «έκατσε μπάστακας».

Για τον πραγματικά ανεπιθύμητο που στέκεται πάνω απ' το κεφάλι μας και μας παρακολουθεί (χωρίς όμως να είμαστε εμείς υποχρεωμένοι να του δώσουμε λόγο, όπως στον _κεχαγιά_) υπάρχει ο _χάρος_:
*χάρος* ο [xáros] O18 : [...] (έκφρ.) _στέκεται από πάνω μου σαν το χάρο_, για κπ. που στέκεται πάνω από το κεφάλι μας και μας παρακολουθεί. (ΛΝΚ)

*χάρος* (ο) [...] 2ζ *τι στέκεσαι από πάνω μου σαν τον χάρο;* ως έκφραση ενόχλησης που λέγεται από κάποιον που κάθεται προς κάποιον που στέκεται όρθιος δίπλα του. (ΛΝΕΓ)​Από τον _μπάστακα_ και το _μπαστακώνομαι_ "καρφώνομαι σε μια θέση, συνήθως ενοχλητική για άλλους" —το οποίο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις προσεγγίζει και το _κατσικώνομαι_— και το οποίο (όταν έχει να κάνει με σβέρκους κττ) δίνει τη σημασία "πάνω απ' το κεφάλι κάποιου".


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 6, 2011)

Στα χνάρια του κεχαγιά, ακούγονται και τα _δερβέναγας, δραγουμάνος και Βελιγκέκας_ (σπανιότερο, αλλά το έχω ακούσει). Βέβαια μ' αυτά αναφερόμαστε σε κάποιον που όχι μόνο ενοχλεί με την φυσική του παρουσία, αλλά και με τις υποδείξεις/παρατηρήσεις του (αντίθετα με τον μπάστακα, όπως αναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω).


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2014)

Τα είχαμε ξεχάσει αυτά, αλλά δόθηκε η ευκαιρία σήμερα και τα ξαναθυμήθηκα, και τον _μπάστακα_ και το _μπαστακώνομαι _(που δεν έχει μπει στα λεξικά). Η συζήτηση αφορά βοηθό σερβιτόρου που στέκει σαν μπάστακας / έρχεται και μπαστακώνεται δίπλα στους συνδαιτυμόνες και παρακολουθεί πότε θα μισοαδειάσει κάποιο ποτήρι να το ξαναγεμίσει. Παράδειγμα:

Γιατί στέκεται εκεί σαν μπάστακας;
Γιατί ήρθε και μπαστακώθηκε δίπλα μας;

Δυο ιδέες:
Why is he standing there like a ghost?
(ή το αρχικό, #1): Why does he have to be standing over our shoulders all the time?


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Ο _Γιώργος Κλείτσας_, κορυφαίος Έλληνας διεθνώς στο αγωνιστικό backgammon (47ος στον κόσμο στη λίστα Giants of Backgammon, για την ακρίβεια), χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _μπάστακας_ για να αποδώσει στα ελληνικά τον όρο sentinel. Ο όρος αναφέρεται σε ένα πούλι που, ενώ είναι το ίδιο εκτεθειμένο, αφενός απειλεί αντίπαλα πούλια και αφετέρου εμποδίζει την ανάπτυξη του αντίπαλου. Ένα τέτοιο κλασικό παράδειγμα (όπου θα δείτε τη χρήση του όρου και στα αγγλικά) είναι το επόμενο (από τα διαδικτυακά προβλήματα που δημοσιεύει στο ΦΒ ο Γ. Κλείτσας):


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2014)

Θυμάμαι να το λένε χωροφύλακα, αν και όχι εκτεθειμένο -αλλά το τρίτο πούλι προχωρημένης πόρτας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα θα δεις ότι αναφέρεται σε κάτι διαφορετικό, πάντως: το 4 μπαίνει μέσα και στη συνέχεια πάει να κολλήσει δίπλα στο μοναχικό κόκκινο πούλι.


----------



## azimuthios (May 13, 2014)

Κάπου είχα δει το looming over one's head με αυτή τη χρήση, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού και δεν μπορώ να το βρω συνεπώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

sarant said:


> Θυμάμαι να το λένε χωροφύλακα, αν και όχι εκτεθειμένο -αλλά το τρίτο πούλι προχωρημένης πόρτας.



(Διευκρίνιση από τον Γ.Κ.):


George Kleitsas said:


> Ο _χωροφύλακας_ είναι κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό (και άσχετο). Στα αγγλικά αποδίδεται με τον όρο _spare_ (χιουμοριστικά _σπυρί_ στα ελληνικά).


----------

